# Marine Corps looking for homes for trained dogs



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thought some here might be interested in this article. Please share with people looking for an adult, trained dog. I'm guessing at least a few are Goldens. 

Marine Corps Looking To Find Adoptive Homes For War Dogs

Marine Corps Looking To Find Adoptive Homes For War Dogs | KPBS


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's great! I really hope they find the best homes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I live really close to the largest MC Base on the E Coast. 

Sometimes these trained K-9 Officers are used by the TSA at airports. 

Great to see the MC is making them available for Adoption.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adoption*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I live really close to the largest MC Base on the E Coast.
> 
> Sometimes these trained K-9 Officers are used by the TSA at airports.
> 
> Great to see the MC is making them available for Adoption.


I think it is wonderful the Marine Corp is making them available for adoption!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet they will all find homes easily. If I were ready for another dog right now, I'd love to have one of these!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope they all find nice and comfy homes! This month's National Geographic has a very good article on these military dogs in Afghanistan. I recommend it highly.


----------

